# Peel Bond



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

Only the Sherwin Williams in my town carries XIM products and I've used the Peel Bond a few times. Yesterday I went to pick up some more and they were all out. I asked the staff when more would be coming in and he said well more isn't coming in because SW is going to discontinue carrying XIM products. The end. 
It was just 2 weeks ago that one of the owners of the store was waxing poetic about Peel Bond so I guess this is new and sudden? 
Anyway it's too bad that it's no longer available.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Xim was bought out by Rustoleum and since that company sell in Home Depot they phased out all xim stuff. S/W makes a primer now that is basically the same thing called PrimeRx Peel Bonding Primer. I've used a bunch of it and it work's the same way and i've liked it. Around the same price.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm curious how substrates where peelbond has been used, respond to sanding and other prep when it comes time to repaint.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

kmp said:


> Xim was bought out by Rustoleum and since that company sell in Home Depot they phased out all xim stuff. S/W makes a primer now that is basically the same thing called PrimeRx Peel Bonding Primer. I've used a bunch of it and it work's the same way and i've liked it. Around the same price.


SW version is a far cry from Xim.... it is 1/3 as thick.


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

kmp said:


> Xim was bought out by Rustoleum and since that company sell in Home Depot they phased out all xim stuff. S/W makes a primer now that is basically the same thing called PrimeRx Peel Bonding Primer. I've used a bunch of it and it work's the same way and i've liked it. Around the same price.


Weird that the S/W employee didn't mention it. I wonder if that would be available in Canada. I'll have to look into it


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> I'm curious how substrates where peelbond has been used, respond to sanding and other prep when it comes time to repaint.


I'm just really hoping that the paint job is going to last so long I won't need to know? Lame I know


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Zinsser sells Peel Stop triple thick.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

My local BM carries the Zinsser version, Triple Thick. I think it's available in box stores too. I haven't tried it, but I do like the P3 Peeling Paint primer from Ducks Back. 
http://www.superdeck.com/mobile/products/product?id=266

Lot of options for that type of product.


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> My local BM carries the Zinsser version, Triple Thick. I think it's available in box stores too. I haven't tried it, but I do like the P3 Peeling Paint primer from Ducks Back. http://www.superdeck.com/mobile/products/product?id=266 Lot of options for that type of product.


 For me it's about finding a consistent option at a place where the employees know what they're talking about. And then there's the border issue. The whole thing is really more complicated than it needs to be


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Someone already mentioned it, but Peel Stop is also a good product


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

Woodland said:


> Someone already mentioned it, but Peel Stop is also a good product


That's my plan b on this job, I'll do two coats if I need to.
I'm going to try again and see if I can get the PPG permanizer plus.
There's a PPG dealer in town but last time I checked the guy there had never heard of permanizer. So here goes nothing


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I got a call from an XIM rep yesterday letting me know that they won't be in SW anymore and where I can find their products locally


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

^^^
As far as I know SW was the only place where I could get XIM stuff. I will call them too
I wonder if Home Depot will start carrying it if rustoleum bought it? Then again would they alter it for the HD market...

On another note PPG permanizer plus is definitely NOT available in Canada and is not orderable into Canada. 

peel stop it is, I might try their high build on this one actually


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

Well the Rustoleum customer service person was surprised to hear that Sherwin Williams wasn't going to be carrying XIM products anymore and she put me onto Dynamic, a paint distributor in Ontario.
Their cust. service rep said that the local BM dealer in town could order me in XIM products. Which they don't like to do (I've asked) because they need to do a minimum order of two gallons. Which doesn't sound like a big deal but... it retailed for $75 or $85 at SW and my price was 60 something but lately they had a few killer sales and the last gallon I bought was $45. The local BM here gives the world's worst contractor discounts (eg. a gallon of Aura reg is $72 I get it for $62, 70 with the tax) so I bet the XIM will cost close to full retail. 
Peterborough is a small town it's true but there's a lot of painting going on here so kind of dumb that XIM just fell through the cracks. 
I think it's time for someone to create a line of primers for Ontario called S.O.L. I'd put in an order for a skid of that stuff


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

kmp said:


> Xim was bought out by Rustoleum and since that company sell in Home Depot they phased out all xim stuff. S/W makes a primer now that is basically the same thing called PrimeRx Peel Bonding Primer. I've used a bunch of it and it work's the same way and i've liked it. Around the same price.


Not 100% correct. Yes, XIM was purchased by Rustoluem, but they are only discontinuing duplicate products. XIM products might be relabeled under the Rustoleum name, but they will still be produced.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

premierpainter said:


> Not 100% correct. Yes, XIM was purchased by Rustoluem, but they are only discontinuing duplicate products. XIM products might be relabeled under the Rustoleum name, but they will still be produced.


That is good to know. So I guess the specific products we are talking about that pertain to this thread are XIM's Peel Bond and Trim Magic, along with Zinsser's Peel Stop and Peel Stop Triple Thick.

Do we know which of the four are being discontinued?

Which are being relabeled?

Which will remain unchanged?

Would be nice to be ahead of the curve on this for a change.


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

It's interesting that rustoleum also owns zinsser


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Primer companies sell primer. XIM makes our primer for us so we are in close with them. I'm not sure which products will be axed. I never asked.


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

premierpainter said:


> Primer companies sell primer. XIM makes our primer for us so we are in close with them. I'm not sure which products will be axed. I never asked.


Hey Kevin, can you comment on TJ's question about prepping a house in future where Peel Bond or something similar was used?


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Mad Dog is a great product!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

So who Cary's Mad Dog. Heard good thing but never seen it at any of my suppliers 
David


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

BM carries it here.


----------

